# First Few



## sillyphaunt (May 13, 2005)

Here's the first few manips that I did last nite. I ended up wasting a few forgetting to pull the white card out, but the machine was pretty easy to use, (besides my color problem).

These all had a bit of curves adjustment in PS because I haven't gotten the color figured out on the Daylab, but that's it.

















THe last one is my daughter at the zoo on Wed running through the tunnel. Thats my fav so far.

I find myself making the white lines more and more.. I just like the look. Although I still need to master just the blurry look, I like the lines too.


----------



## Karalee (May 13, 2005)

Ok Kylie, these are freakin awesome. :thumbsup: Love the first one especially!


----------



## terri (May 13, 2005)

Go Kylie, go!       I like the benches.    :thumbup:


----------



## Meysha (May 13, 2005)

Wooowww!!! 
These are amazing!
You guys wouldn't happen to have a link where I can read up about this technique... or even what it's called? Thanks.


----------



## DIRT (May 13, 2005)

AMAZING!   these are great.

Meysha,  im not positive but, I think these are sx70 manipulations.  just google search it.


----------



## sillyphaunt (May 13, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> Wooowww!!!
> These are amazing!
> You guys wouldn't happen to have a link where I can read up about this technique... or even what it's called? Thanks.



Here ya go:

http://www.alternativephotography.com/process_sx70.html

Cmon over to the Dark side, the More the Merrier!


----------



## Meysha (May 14, 2005)

oh thanks so much. That is awesome. And oh my god is it expensive!!

So how many mortgages have you guys got?


----------



## M @ k o (May 14, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> oh thanks so much. That is awesome. And oh my god is it expensive!!
> 
> So how many mortgages have you guys got?


 
LOL. Nice work.


----------

